# VGT proudly presents ....



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

..their 1st Annual "Manitoba Mega Train, All Scales Train Show and Sale !

Sept 29 & 30, 2012 
9-5pm Saturday, 9-5pm Sunday 
CanLan Ice Sport Plex, 1871 Ellice Ave, Winnipeg, Manitoba

17000sq ft of various scale Model Trains, Displays & Layouts ; 
Ground level entrance; handicap accessible; lots of free parking !

{Sorry I'm a tad late posting this since I've just read yesterday p.m. that cut-off for table rentals is Saturday 15th !! -dougc} 
..... Please contact Maurice at 204-837-4776 or email ****@ vectorgardentrains.ca , if you are interested in putting in a display or purchasing a table for selling items Tables $20/each Display/layout No charge if not selling All Tables must be paid in advance. Set up begins Friday, 12 noon ....


G-gauge ?? Weell of course look up and really notice who http://www.vectorgardentrains.ca/ is not just verbally promoting G (and other model railroading) but putting down $$$ to initiate this show easily accessible to all not just the able bodied !

If you would like a printable pdf file of the show flyer to post on a window/bulletin board/ or to fwd to other MR enthusiasts, please PM me with your email addy !! 

And of the dozens who will cross the (international) borders to attend this inaugural show please ID yourself at the show so for next year it can be labelled a IASTS* , ... just like our annual "SUPERTRAIN" http://www.supertrain.ca/ is not just a regional but a IASTS  

that doug c 


"G-gauge may not RULE, But it GROWS on Ya !! " djc'99


IASTS* - InternationalAllScalesTrainShow !

p.s. i should be there sometime ... wearing a SUPERTRAIN ID lanyard complete w/flashing (?) Aristo' crossbucks !!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Other CentralCanada railway attractions, as shared via my G-gauge flavoured 'mailing list' back August 28th .....

~ Coincidentally (not affiliated), the PraireDogCentralRailway's http://www.pdcrailway.com/ final weekend for steam-powered running is also that weekend !! I noticed on their sched', Sat. Sept 29 for the wine enthusiasts there is 2 Adult train runs " Around the World with Wine" -Steam -7:00 PM - 9:30 PM $39.95 ! And then next day on Sunday Sept 30th, all-ages train runs "Great Train Robbery" -Steam-11:00 AM-2:30 PM- $28.95/$20.95 
As soon as you decide you're heading east to catch this CentralCanada railway weekend and ya wish to partake of any of these train runs BOOK !! They tend to sell out fast ...if not already !!! http://www.pdcrailway.com/History/vintagelocomotive.htm 

A couple yrs back (usual fall visit) I decided to go for it ...winging it Sunday maybe catch the p.m. train last public steam run of the season, though no joy sold out, but second best (for a railfan !?) chasing the train with at least 2 personal stops for run-bys along hwy 6, northwest all the way to GrosseIsle {not to Warren 'cause they're earning revenue by renting railhead space to ...unioncarbide(?, covered hoppers) which keeps the PDCR doors open} I successfully acquired some vid and stills that visit (including of the engine backhead during its GrosseIsle stop even though I wasn't a paying rider  ) after they used their wye to turn the engine 'round to pull from the cab' end ... even at the end of the day since I railfan' with safety vest (i don't believe i had hardhat/eye protect') I was there for traincars being put away into the shed by PDCR GP9 #4138 and after #3 having dumped its cinder load being slowly bumped in by #4138 into the shed . . . I was there so long that I almost got locked into the compound  
OH btw you ride on this train pulled by #3 . . it is said to be the oldest runnin'/workin' coal-fired steam locomotive in NorthAmerica !!!

~ ASSINIBOINE VALLEY RAILWAY also in winnipeg ; http://www.swedenfreezer.com/avr/
'darn it' their FallDinner Train is happening (sept. 15/16) roughly a week before I even consider heading home !! That is a blast plus it helps with their finances ! Usually 2 people sharing a gondola while having a well-prepared rustic meal. Also running at Christmas thru their snowy but well-lite forest winterwonderland . . . . ohhhh yeah did ya notice this "is 1.6" scale 7.5" gauge " aka ride-on !!

~ Another active railway attraction of CentralCanada . . . . Winnipeg is primary start/end point for (1:1) VIA's "Churchill Special" {what I call it anyways  } out of VIA UnionStation Main St., Winnipeg ! http://www.viarail.ca/en/trains/prai...ipeg-churchill
"Departures from Winnipeg on Tuesdays and Sundays. Departures from Churchill on Thursdays and Saturdays. " 
ex. econo (prairie settler seating  } trip dept wpg. tues 1205 oct2nd arr churchill 0900 oct4th dept churchill 1930 oct6th arr oct8th 1645 . . . presently 50% off = $309cdn/adult oooor you can dept/arr from the smaller quieter VIARail Station/PortagelaPrairie slightly diff. times for $282 {but I wouldn't lv my car in that parking lot beyond daylight hrs !!}


~ how about Winnipeg's VIARail Union Station, 100 yr old ! 
Location and manned hours; http://www.viarail.ca/en/stations/pr...nnipeg/station
Special (1908) 1911-2011 Centennial Celebration NationalFilmBoard presentation ; 16min. ..... http://www.viarail.ca/en/WinnipegStation with history and additional articles below screen !
{i don't think i've already shared this flim link !? }


~ UnionStation also the home of the Winnipeg Railway Museum
http://www.wpgrailwaymuseum.com/
{hmmmm it's been a few years since I dropped in there looks like some new exhibits, aaaand IMHO a CentralCanada.... or a New National Railway Museum of Canada should have built at the "Forks" site vs a human rights museum yeeeeech !! }


~ Departing by train from VIA Rail station in PlaP ? . . . also just northeasterly across the CN mainline and sub' then the gravel road, there is PortagelaPrairies' 119yr olde CP Station; http://www.cprstationportage.ca/index.html 
{also home of the PortageModelTrainClub who also maybe packing up some of their HO modules to display at the previously mentioned, "1st annual Manitoba Mega Train , . . . . .} 


~ Sooooo there ya go, a Railway-themed weekend (or two) in Central Canada, the last week/weekend of September . . . . . . 
And I maybe trackside in PlaP railfanning . .CNWestTower, waving at ya while your rolling by on the train to Churchill or maybe even pts west along the CN mainline  !!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....like a printable pdf file of the show flyer to post on a window/bulletin board/ or to fwd to other MR enthusiasts,..."

Not a 'far-fetched' idea, ex. in helping to promote these MR hobby initiatives, on pg 4 of the CMRS Sept13th newsletter, http://www.calgarymodelrailway.ca/ob...tember2012.pdf a ad placement for the Manitoba...TrainShow, ...CMRS primary membership is approx. 11 hrs west !!


----------

